# Wing Chun Si Lim Tao Techniques



## cocacola24 (Jun 28, 2012)

hi, i want learn: Ip Chun Wing Chun, but in my state is not Wing chun Ip Chun School, in my state is only school with names: Wing Chun Lok Yiu, and Wing Tsun Leung Ting,...   i Like Ip Chun Techniques in Si Lim Tao... tell me, Is Ip Chun Wing chun Techniques ( only Si Lim Tao ) same like WIng chun Lok Yiu ( Si Lim Tao ) , i know Ip Chun have same Techniques like Lok Yiu, but maybe Lok Yiu have modified Techniques ... Tell me what is The difference Ip Chun Wing chun SI LIm Tao Techniques , VS. Lok Yiu Si Lim Tao Techniques.. The difference  ... thanks


----------



## wtxs (Jun 28, 2012)

cocacola24 said:


> hi, i want learn: Ip Chun Wing Chun, but in my state is not Wing chun Ip Chun School, in my state is only school with names: Wing Chun Lok Yiu, and Wing Tsun Leung Ting,...   i Like Ip Chun Techniques in Si Lim Tao... tell me, Is Ip Chun Wing chun Techniques ( only Si Lim Tao ) same like WIng chun Lok Yiu ( Si Lim Tao ) , i know Ip Chun have same Techniques like Lok Yiu, but maybe Lok Yiu have modified Techniques ... Tell me what is The difference Ip Chun Wing chun SI LIm Tao Techniques , VS. Lok Yiu Si Lim Tao Techniques.. The difference  ... thanks



Welcome to the forum.  I don't know about Lok Yiu, the others are of Ip Man lineage.  Yes, there will be some difference in how they interpret, express and execute WC "techniques".  Given any same task, we will carry it out in different ways but with the same end result.

Learning from anyone of them should be fine, unless of course they charge you an arm or an leg ... or your next born.


----------



## cocacola24 (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks for reply, i know only - Lok Yiu is student SiFu Yip Man, -- and SiFu in Wing chun Lok Yiu School in my state, say me on email: in his school Learn Authentic Wing chun... What is this ?? Ip Chun Wing Chun is too Authentic ? thanks for reply


----------



## wtxs (Jun 28, 2012)

cocacola24 said:


> thanks for reply, i know only - Lok Yiu is student SiFu Yip Man, -- and SiFu in Wing chun Lok Yiu School in my state, say me on email: in his school Learn Authentic Wing chun... What is this ?? Ip Chun Wing Chun is too Authentic ? thanks for reply



"Authentic" implies 100% pure ... many of Ip Man's students claimed they've been taught the only real deal WC, the rest are just the watered down version.  Don't concern yourself of the marketing hype as long as you can benefit from their teaching.


----------



## yak sao (Jun 28, 2012)

Both Lok Yiu and Leung Ting learned from Yip Man.
But just like any family, when you set out on your own, some things you're going to do just like dear old dad, other things may be done a bit differently. Martial arts are no exception.
Everyone puts their own personal emphasis on things, whether on purpose or not.
Yip Man was not doing an unchanged version of WC that was handed down through the ages, he too put his own personal mark on it.
And so did his teacher, and so on..................
The thing is, are the principles being followed?

There should be economy of motion, simplicity (by that I mean not flashy or fancy), maximum results with minimum effort, fighting applicability.......

Also, what kind of teacher is this person? A good teacher in a less than ideal system may be better than a lousy teacher in a top notch system.

last thing...where are you located? One of us here may know the schools you are talkng about and be able to help steer you to the right place.


----------



## Eric_H (Jun 28, 2012)

cocacola24 said:


> hi, i want learn: Ip Chun Wing Chun, but in my state is not Wing chun Ip Chun School, in my state is only school with names: Wing Chun Lok Yiu, and Wing Tsun Leung Ting,...   i Like Ip Chun Techniques in Si Lim Tao... tell me, Is Ip Chun Wing chun Techniques ( only Si Lim Tao ) same like WIng chun Lok Yiu ( Si Lim Tao ) , i know Ip Chun have same Techniques like Lok Yiu, but maybe Lok Yiu have modified Techniques ... Tell me what is The difference Ip Chun Wing chun SI LIm Tao Techniques , VS. Lok Yiu Si Lim Tao Techniques.. The difference  ... thanks



Each Sifu gives the art his own flavor, but both Leung Ting and Lok Yiu trained with Yip Man.

My 2cents:
Leung Ting's stuff (as viewed by an outsider, i never studied LT) is based more on the fact he was good with the long pole. I feel like he took some stuff from the pole and tried to fit it into the empty hand, especially footwork wise. This is mostly based on looking at his art and sparring/chi saoing a few of their practitioners. The LT guys here may disagree. 

Moy Yat's stuff was really scientific and well organized, but IMO at the expense of all around scrappiness and fighting "common knowledge." 

Wong Sheung Leung's was very application focused, but IMO not well systemically preserved. 

Never met any Lok Yiu guys, but would relish the chance to. 

Best thing is to pick the teacher you like and who teaches well, study as hard as you can and then keep an open mind when you meet other practitioners from different branches. Do you best to keep your own ego and attachment to "how you were taught" in check  and you'll go far in WC.


----------



## WC_lun (Jun 28, 2012)

Its not so much the techniques that differ, but rather the concepts and principles focused on in SLT that makes the lineages different.


----------



## geezer (Jun 30, 2012)

Eric_H said:


> Each Sifu gives the art his own flavor, but both Leung Ting and Lok Yiu trained with Yip Man.
> 
> 
> Best thing is to pick the teacher you like and who teaches well, study as hard as you can and then keep an open mind when you meet other practitioners from different branches. Do you best to keep your own ego and attachment to "how you were taught" in check  and you'll go far in WC.




Eric's advice is well put. Actually, "Cocacola 24" you are lucky to have a choice. A lot of people don't have any options in their area and apparently you have _two_. Go to both schools and watch how the instructors teach, then pick one and give it a try. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## WingChunIan (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi cocoacola24, glad you like Si Gung's style. If there is not a school near you that is part of the Si Gung Ip Chun's lineage then I woul base your choice on visiting the school, see how you get on with the sifu and what is being taught. You should be able to watch for free at least once and if not, run a mile. As stated above everyone likes to make claims about how "authentic" or "traditional" their Wing Chun is and I admit that I use the same words in my own advertising but its worth remembering that as a general rule water gets less pure the further it gets from the source. If the link to Ip Man is important to you then I'd suggest that you do some research. Look on line at what the sifu in the school claims and what others in the Wing Chun world have to say. Ultimately who someone learned from is only important as a mark of the quality of what is being taught, so if whats on offer is good, and the sifu can teach then you should be fine. Its also worth asking up front about fees and pricing, some schools have "contracts" and expensive uniforms, gradings etc whilst others don't. Unlike buying a car, more expensive normally doesn't mean better in fact it often means the opposite. Good luck with your search and your training.


----------

